# Pups aged 5 weeks



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Four big bruisers  the needle teeth have been trying me out today 
Not long until they go to their new homes...will miss the little blighters! 

Pup1









Pup2









pup3









pup4


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

So cute! Pup 2 is going to be a bruiser!   They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Argent said:


> So cute! Pup 2 is going to be a bruiser!   They're absolutely gorgeous!


LOL....... Aah Mr Green  (they swap collars around) yep he is a big boy  he is my fave for character so far. they are all scrummy


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They are growing fast - and are all gorgeous.

Never been involved in showing so sorry for the silly question 
Do you feed/treat them like that so they learn to stand correctly?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Fleur said:


> They are growing fast - and are all gorgeous.
> 
> Never been involved in showing so sorry for the silly question
> Do you feed/treat them like that so they learn to stand correctly?


No such thing as a silly question 
They get something tasty so you can assess their confirmation and you can compare to the other pups, and it's also good for them to get use to be handled wether for pet or show homes


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They don't look bad at all. No 3 looks vey nice


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> They don't look bad at all. No 3 looks vey nice


Yes i like the last two, i think number three is Mr pink  she has mixed the collars around.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

all mega gorgeous! I certainly wouldn't need convincing to steal one


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

There absolutely lovely


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Yes i like the last two, i think number three is Mr pink  she has mixed the collars around.


From the pics I would say no3 has the better front angulation and a little more fore chest. Carries his tail nice too


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> From the pics I would say no3 has the better front angulation and a little more fore chest. Carries his tail nice too


Will be interesting watching them over the next couple of weeks


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I like No 1, but tbh, I wouldn't know what I was looking for


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Will be interesting watching them over the next couple of weeks


It will. still a bit early to make a final decision.
I've been offered a puppy from the owner of the bitch you know


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

kaisa624 said:


> I like No 1, but tbh, I wouldn't know what I was looking for


To be honest he is the one the owner and stud dog ownerm likes at the mo....he isn't stood very well in this pic, maybe a bit overstretched on the back legs


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> It will. still a bit early to make a final decision.
> I've been offered a puppy from the owner of the bitch you know


Oh goody  when?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Oh goody  when?


Early April if I take one, just keeping options open for now


----------

